
You can delight customers by writing good support emails, here's how. - sucheth07
https://hiverhq.com/blog/customer-service-emails/
======
devel0per_1
Thanks for sharing! I'm a part of support department. We're a small startup so
we don't get so much tickets, so I and other developers sometimes answer them.
Usually I really forget how important and unique the whole support thing. In
many cases I have any problems with an app i delete it and forget. And these
people contacting you because they care. So one should take this chance and
turn user into loyal customer.

